# No HD detected in BIOS - Reboot and Select proper boot device message



## grandmagail (May 23, 2008)

Help, please!

I turned on my computer and got a black screen with the message: “Reboot and Select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key”

I had no prior warning or problems with my computer.

I hit F1 for the setup menu and there is no hard drive listed under channel devices on the main Tab! It says [None] for First and Second Channel Device 0 and 1. The CD and DVD drives are listed under Channel Device 0 and 1. For Installed Memory it says “1024 MB/PC2-3200 and Memory Bank 0 and 2 show 512 MB/DDR2 SDRAM. 

Under Advanced tab, it lists CPU type as Intel Pentium 4 CPU 3.00GHz with HT Technology and it lists the CPU Speed and Cache RAM.

If I go to advanced under Boot Device Priority, hard drive group is listed but has parentheses around it. To the right, it says that means the device has been disabled in the corresponding type menu, but I don’t see it anywhere as disabled.

I bought this tower several months ago used and it has no warranty. There was no boot cd with it.

The really scary thing is that I cannot get into safe mode or system recovery. It just goes back to the black screen with the message when I press F8 or F10!

Can anyone help with any suggestions other than buying another hard drive? I am on Social Security and it was a real hardship to buy the last one. It is a HP Pavilion a1023c. I have Windows XP Home SP3.

I will probably have to call a tech to come and look at it, but I thought I would try you guys first.

Thanks for any suggestions.

Gail


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

unless the hard drive was making odd noises prior to this occurrence, it sounds like something is wrong with the way the hard drive is plugged in. can you hear it spinning when you turn on your computer? if you cant, then the power cable to the hard drive probably wiggled itself free somehow. if you can hear it, check the cable connecting the hard drive to the motherboard and make sure it is properly and completely connected. also, it wouldnt hurt to try changing connections on the motherboard itself. please post back if any of this helps, or if you need any help.


----------



## grandmagail (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for replying Forcifer. 

There wasn't any noise and I did not hear any spinning. I actually got some instructions from HP on disconnecting and reconnecting cables from hard drive. When disconnecting the cable from the socket on the motherboard per instructions, the little thin prongs broke off! So of course, I could not reconnect it. Now when I turn the computer on, nothing happens at all. No power. There must be another socket to plug it into in the case of installing a 2nd hard drive. Is that what you meant about changing connections? How would I know which socket to connect it to? I don’t want to screw anything else up. I think it is a case of knowing just enough about computers to be dangerous. 

Can you help me?

Thanks,

Gail


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

did the cable look like 
http://www1.amalnet.k12.il/kiryathaim/profession/pc/DocLib/SATA.jpg
or like
http://amigakit.leamancomputing.com/catalog/images/cable-ide.jpg
?

yea the instructions from HP are essentially exactly what i said. and yes, finding the second connecting is very important. in this case, the hard drive cable will only fit into its type of connection, as in, you cant plug it into something it isnt meant to be plugged into.


----------



## grandmagail (May 23, 2008)

The cable looked like the first link. It looks like a red ribbon.

Thanks,

Gail


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There should be another Sata socket on the board, what model is the HP?


----------



## grandmagail (May 23, 2008)

It is a HP Pavilion a1023c. I have Windows XP Home SP3.

Thanks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There are 4 Sata connectors on that board, in the lower right corner of this image> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=466264#N1408

Looks like you have 2 CD/DVD drives so if they are also Sata you should have 2 more connections the bad 1 and 1 more. If not you'll need to unhook one of the CD/DVD drives.


----------



## grandmagail (May 23, 2008)

The cable does not fit into any of the SATA sockets. There are tiny holes in the end of the cable and nothing on the SATA to fit into them. I am attaching a photo of the end of the cable. 

Thank you so much for your help.

gail


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The socket from the motherboard is still attached, push on the silver retention clip to release the cable from the plastic socket and pull the bottom piece off.


----------



## grandmagail (May 23, 2008)

OMG! You are a lifesaver! I am going to try it in a little bit. Will let you know how it goes.

Wish me luck that it will fix the problem and not a problem with hard drive.

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you. 

Gail


----------



## grandmagail (May 23, 2008)

That's strange. No problem connecting cable after removing that part that was attached. Put the cover back on and connected power cord, monitor, mouse and keyboard, but when I pushed the power button, nothing happened. Monitor light came on, but not the tower. Plug is secure. Any ideas on what would cause no power at this point?

Gail


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I am concerned about the pins in the broken sata port touching each other or a trace on the motherboard. 

Take a look at them to make sure they are separated.

You may have to clear the CMOS if they did short. How to clear> 
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=466264#N1485


----------



## grandmagail (May 23, 2008)

The actually all fell off and I removed them. Should I try clearing CMOS?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Give the CMOS clear a try.


----------



## grandmagail (May 23, 2008)

Hi Wrench97,

Clearing the CMOS didn't work. I still have no power, whatsoever. I will have to take it to a technician. Thank you so much for all your help. I really appreciate you taking the time.

Gail


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I was just thinking of your post yesterday, client brought in a PC with the sata connector pulled off, the pins where still there but shorted the controller out

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## grandmagail (May 23, 2008)

shorted out controller means a new motherboard, right? Does it sound like I would need a hard drive, as well?

I'll let you know what the tech says. Thanks again. You've been great.

Gail


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

This one did need a board, the drive was ok.


----------

